# Heat Mat Help



## Jamie90 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking for some help on setting up my heat mat

Im new to this and bought a start up kit, which came with 2 instruction manuals

one says Place the heat mat on the bottom of the terrarium and run the cable up the back ground with a probe close to the mat to measure the temperature

The second says fix the heat mat to the underside of the terrarium floor and fix securely. 

So which is correct or best?

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

it depends to some extent on how your tank is built and setup.

I personally use my heat mat on the back of the tank (on the outside!).
I don't think using them inside the tank would be a good idea in a dart tank, with all the humidity and so on, that's more for desert type setups.

I also don't have the stat too near the heat mat (ideally you would have 2, one near and one far from the mat to measure the heat gradient, but this usually isn't practical so I have mine about half way).


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

don't put it underneath because there will be water underneath and your glass will crack. put it on the side and cover it up with something (tree fern panels or something like that) so your frogs don't get burned and water cant get to the glass


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Heat mats aren't necessary. I've heard stories where a heat mat cracked the glass or the thermostat failed and got too hot. Most dart frogs will do well with temps in the low to mid 70's. The light on your tank should raise it a few degrees above room temperature. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Another thread on heat mats and the potential to crack glass. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/78335-under-tank-heater-placement-2.html


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The Glass God has spoken 

Jake


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

place it on the side of your tank. I use one on the side when i need it. I can tell you this. The exo terra rainforest mats (i have the small) will raise the side of the tank right where its at to about 80 degrees and the heat quickly drops to on the other side of the tank where it stays room temperature and this is in a 10 gallon vert. The best way to heat your tank is by heating the room the tank is. Controlling the room temperature seems to work out better. I'd only use a heat mat if absolutely necessary. Remember the mats if you are just plugging them into an outlet only get to a certain temp. If you are looking to stay lower than the temp the mat gets to you'll need some type of thermostat to hook it up to.


----------

